# A safe Haven for hard earnings



## roxymusic (5 May 2006)

Can anyone tell me why shares in the main Irish banks are struggling especially when their profits are so great?  Is it just a bad time for shares in general & if so whats the prognosis  in the short to medium term.   Should  one consider investing elsewhere (like on deposit!) with the present economic geopolitical downturn.

Roxymusix


----------



## CCOVICH (5 May 2006)

This topic looks likes it's setting out to discuss individual shares, which is forbidden by the Posting Guidelines.

Where shares go is anyone's guess, but if you are investing for the longer term, shares are still a good investment.

I don't see/understand where you see the 'current economic geopolitical downturn', but each to their own.

This topic looks like it's more suited to The Great Financial Debates, so I have moved it.

If there is any discussion of the performance of specific shares, the topic will be locked, so please ignore the OPs question on Irish banks.


----------



## bearishbull (5 May 2006)

it aint a bad time for stock markets or irish banking sector.diversify your investment and you'll be fine in stock market over the long run.


----------



## walk2dewater (5 May 2006)

2 ideas

(1) precious metal fund
(2) long-term Canadian debt

These are not investment ideas per se, but wealth preservation ideas as per your request. Gold for e.g. is not an investment, it "produces" nothing, but is an alternative store of wealth. IMHO C$ remains undervalued relative to other paper currencies. I'll give you one reason for this opinion (though there are several good reasons): Alberta Oil Sands.


----------



## ixus (5 May 2006)

Wasn't there an article in the Sunday Business Post ( www.sbpost.ie) about how Irish banks had become less attractive to takeover bids from larger banks as they are over exposed to property in Ireland?

I'm sure it was in the SBP but I can't find the link. Could have been the Sunday Independent / Times. 

This could be the reason this sector is not at the heights you expect.


----------



## Howitzer (5 May 2006)

ixus said:
			
		

> I'm sure it was in the SBP but I can't find the link. Could have been the Sunday Independent / Times.


 
A sure sign that you're reading too many sunday papers.


----------



## ixus (5 May 2006)

Your not my girlfriend are you?

:O


----------



## roxymusic (16 May 2006)

Only getting back to this now!   No I'm not interested in individual shares per say- I know the rules but I have to say the present downturn in shareprices in general would make one feel a bit forlorn especially if one had been thinking of applying the ejection seat a week or so ago & now has to sit & bear it.  Oh well thats world of markets!  I suppose what I am really saying is -its getting harder to make a few honest  bucks these days & I have a feeling that the markets may be about to nose dive further.

Roxymusic.















			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> This topic looks likes it's setting out to discuss individual shares, which is forbidden by the Posting Guidelines.
> 
> Where shares go is anyone's guess, but if you are investing for the longer term, shares are still a good investment.
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley (16 May 2006)

i could be totally and utterly wrong....when a company is doing very well...making lots of profits and still the share price goes down..sometimes it is an indication of the end of a cycle...some investors are seeling off shares..therefore dragging the price down......selling before the rough times that they think may be ahead.


----------

